# Any 150-175 lb riders on Ultra's ??



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

I am looking at a great deal on a 2007 585 Ultra and would like to hear from some non-200 lb. riders out there who have riden 585/595 Ultras. Specifically, I am seeking riding impressions from lighter riders, who ideally has ridden the Origin as well. I know Ultra's are made for big guys and sprinters, but how would they perform us lighter guys. Does the claimed +15% stiffness meaningfully alter the ride? I don't want to get beaten up by the increased stiffness. I ususally weigh in around 160 lbs but can get a bit lighter in season. Riding is fast 20 milers during the week and 35-50+ rides on weekends, some hills, no racing. 

This would be my first carbon frame and my current reference point is a Carl Strong steel frame with IF steel fork I have riden for the last few seasons. All input is appreciated ...


----------



## unknownrash (Dec 25, 2005)

Do it. I have a 585 Ultra "07 and it is hella sweet. I came off a aluminium bike that was super harsh and had a lot of flex when hammering. When I was on my old bike I thought it was stiff when I put the power down, but the Ultra is just on a different level. It is like every pedal stroke I put into it just squirts the bike forward with no wasted energy. I usually weigh 161lbs and this bike is good for 35-50 milers no problem. Now, I haven't ridden the Origin model, but the Ultra is plenty smooth for me and I ride a lot of nasty roads too.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I weigh about 160. I gave a 585 Ultra a good test ride about a year ago. It certainly didn't have the true pillow softness of the Colnago C-50 or the other Look bikes I've ridden in the past, but it was still a surprisingly soft ride, all told. It was softer than my Time Edge Translink. It was considerably softer than a Colnago Extreme Power I tested. Of course, there were many variables in these test rides and YMMV, but I didn't find the Ultra to be the kind of bike that would beat you up.

BTW, I was never able to wag the bottom bracket in the slightest...something I _can_ do with my Time. Bottom line, though, I'd still prefer the standard 585 over the ultra if I were in the market. What's a little bb wag among friends?


----------



## salesguy (Sep 8, 2005)

I weigh 150lbs and just started riding a 595 ultra - love it. I can ride it all day and it's more comfortable than my system six or giant tcr - plus it's stiffer! 

I posted a review here:

http://www.westwoodvelo.com/showthread.php?t=2747


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I weigh between 165-175 and had an Ultra for the first half of the season (which was when I was at the heavier end of the range) and an Origin for the latter half. 

Raced and trained on both, averaging about 450-500 km a week, so I managed to log a lot of distance on both frames. The wheels and parts kits transitioned from one bike to the other.

In my opinion a prefer the Origin. The BB on both is a rock and I could not tell ANY difference in the front end between the two. There is no discernable flex on either frame. The Origin is just a tiny bit more compliant and handles bumps better IMO. Also I like the finish on the Origin better.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm 175. I test rode a 595 Origin for a while, with the test ride including a climb or two up very steep grades, and I can't see how I'd ever need an Ultra, but my butt isn't yours.


----------



## SuperSlow (Feb 11, 2005)

currently 169, I race at 165. I have owned both a 585 and an ultra and really can't tell a comfort difference. The only difference I can tell is going up VERY VERY steep climbs in the stiffness (ones where the front wheel is coming off the ground) I'd say go for it, I had the same debate and can't really tell much difference even on centuries.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Currently 185 and ride the 585 ultra. Sweet ride but I sometimes wish I had the 585 for the extra comfort. I avoid riding dirt roads now.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm 150lbs and rode a 595 Ultra all of last year. Most of my rides top out at about 2 hours, but on the occasions I was out 5-6 hours, I never felt like the frame was beating me up. The 585 Ultra is not quite as stiff as the 595 Ultra, so you should be just fine depending on your local terrain. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*555 v 585*



chas said:


> I'm 150lbs and rode a 595 Ultra all of last year. Most of my rides top out at about 2 hours, but on the occasions I was out 5-6 hours, I never felt like the frame was beating me up. The 585 Ultra is not quite as stiff as the 595 Ultra, so you should be just fine depending on your local terrain.
> 
> *[email protected]*


How is the ride/stiffness between 555 and 585?
I test rode 555 and it seemed stiff/ ride harshly, like a metal bike, not carbon bike.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

I am 135~138 and ride 595 ultra, love the ride compare to my Extreme C , I think I like the 595 more , but i need to switch my carbon saddle for me to ride more than 60 miles.


----------



## zggynsmn (Oct 28, 2007)

*ne plus ultra*

after 15k miles my 2003 KG381i's head tube started peeling and I upgraded to a 585 ultra.I've got 300 miles on the ultra and i love it. Props to Look usa customer service! i only demoed the 585 origin and cannot critique that ride. I loved my KG381...very comfortable over many double centuries..but it was a bit soft... not as efficient climbing as my carbon giant tcr. The difference was noticeable. the stiffer giant felt lighter on the climbs even though they weighed exactly the same. 

i am not a flea or a clysdale. I weigh 165-170lbs with 8% body fat. i transferred the D9 components to the new bike so i have an appropriate frame of reference to the old one. the ultra is lighter,neutral and solid as a rock. It translates pedal pressure into forward movement unlike any bike I’ve ridden, without being brittle or harsh. it's not "dead" feeling like a trek. The kg381i's compliant ride "absorbed" expansion joints..the ultra simply bounces through them. bunny hopping speed bumps and uphill wheelies are effortless, but you definitely have to pay attention on this bike. the stiff front end will go where you or the wind directs the zipp 404's to go. i'm glad i didn't put the plasma bars on it yet. i now know why god made my 1365g ultraspheres. It climbs efficiently, especially "ankle-ing" at 80rpm in the 34x28. It flies uphill on rolling terrain while standing in the big ring. the geometry is a little different and i'm still tweaking my seat position. I will probably shorten the stem. i feel really comfortable so far. i have two sixty mile rides with no hand numbness or butt issues yet. 

It's just like the other look's i've had...only more so. if you like to accelerate: for no reason, to close a gap, crest a hill, create a gap, make that yellow light, blast past the team ride on a climb,... you will not go wrong.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

zggynsmn said:


> after 15k miles my 2003 KG381i's head tube started peeling and I upgraded to a 585 ultra..


What do you mean, peeling? I have a 2002 kg 381. Thanks..


----------

